# My first magazine gig



## acparsons (Apr 22, 2014)

After coming back from Tokyo and submitting photos to a Tokyo magazine, I got a good connection. Now, they are starting up a magazine near me and I will be an intern. Just a little step, but I'm happy to get the experience.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 22, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## EOV (Apr 22, 2014)

Pretty neat, congratulations!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 22, 2014)

What type of magazine ?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## ronlane (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## sonicbuffalo (Apr 22, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2014)

Good for you.


----------



## acparsons (Apr 22, 2014)

12sndsgood said:


> What type of magazine ?



It's an International magazine that will focus on culture both modern and traditional, travel food, entertainment, business, etc..


----------

